# Z5 sizing advice



## StevebUK (May 5, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm just about ready to hit the 'buy' button on a 2013 Z5 from an online retailer here in the UK. 
There are no Felt dealers local to me, so I am going to have to take a bit of a chance with regards to sizing.
I'm 188cm 6'2'' tall with an inside leg of 88cm 34'' and arm span of 192cm 75''.
I currently ride a 58cm F85 2010.
Does the Z series size up in a similar way to the F series? Or should i be ordering something other that a 58cm Z5?


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't help you with your size, but I can say that the online felt sizing guide is pretty much dead on for me. For my height, I could go with the 54 or 56cm frames and after sitting on the 56cm I chose the 54. In fact I never even test rode the 56 as I was too stretched out.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm 6'3" on a 58" I can't figure out why this is the only bike I didn't go 61" but so happy with how it fits.


----------



## StevebUK (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 58cm it is then.


----------

